# Postal strikes are back



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Just to let you know there will be postal strikes from lunch time on Thursday the 4th Oct to Wednesday the 10th oct.

Please be aware of this when placing orders. 

I would suggest selecting one of the courier services as these will be unaffected.

Thanky you

Pete


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

why do they always strike when im waiting for stuff to come. if they dont like the job or pay cant they just get a new bloody job. winds me up it does. 
:-x


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

It does make my life difficult!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

No its def 5th- 9th. My post office told me when i was dropping post off that they would not be taking anything during that time so as not to end up with backlog.

Marina


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I have just received a rmsd parcel. The guy is a regular postie and asked if it was more arachnids, told him they were coming friday.
He informed me that the strike is from tomorrow 4th october until wednesday next week and not to order any livestock until then.
Don't know if this is the whole country thats affected but definately west yorkshire!


----------



## odyssey (Oct 23, 2006)

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/content1?catId=1000002&mediaId=51600692

above link states when and how long the strikes will be. just hope i get my parcel in the morning.
luckily its not anything live or frozen.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Damned :censor: :cussing:

I hate the postal workers. Bunch of :cussing::cussing: if they don't like their pay that much they should get a different job like any normal sensible person would instead of making other people suffer!


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

odyssey said:


> why do they always strike when im waiting for stuff to come. if they dont like the job or pay cant they just get a new bloody job. winds me up it does.
> :-x


maybe you should write to royal mail and complain then we would get a pay rise! also try thinking of others that may be offended by what you say as i know there is a fair few on here that do have people related who work for royal mail.my other half is a CWU union rep so ill be out on the picket tomorrow.oh god i can feel the acheing feet already


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

also parcels are not affected as parcel force were given a pay rise so also bear that in mind before you slag everyone off will you.
strikes are thurs 12-sat12.mon.tues


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> Damned :censor: :cussing:
> 
> I hate the postal workers. Bunch of :cussing::cussing: if they don't like their pay that much they should get a different job like any normal sensible person would instead of making other people suffer!


 
Because it's that easy isn't it...

It's dead easy just to walk out of a job and walk into another one the next day...

:roll:

Grow up.

Mason


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> Because it's that easy isn't it...
> 
> It's dead easy just to walk out of a job and walk into another one the next day...
> 
> ...


well said hunny: victory:


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

Well yes... the whole idea of a strike is... you show just how important you job is (i.e. that things go to shit when you take it away), in order to get the pay you deserve!

Some slightly childish comments, but yes I do work in an office atm and it just shows you how much you depend on the regularity and effciency of the mail. It's an inconvience to be sure but you have to understand.

Hope they get a rise and this all gets sorted.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

Joey said:


> Well yes... the whole idea of a strike is... you show just how important you job is (i.e. that things go to shit when you take it away), in order to get the pay you deserve!
> 
> Some slightly childish comments, but yes I do work in an office atm and it just shows you how much you depend on the regularity and effciency of the mail. It's an inconvience to be sure but you have to understand.
> 
> Hope they get a rise and this all gets sorted.


thats the thing though we aint fighting for the pay rise we are strikeing for the 40,000 job cuts the 200 futher post offices to close and basicly the fact the managers treat the workers like crap.its about time we stood up to them an 36.000 people is a hell of a lot of people who are "needing to get a new job if they dont like theirs now" how can that be wrong?


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

The whole idea is to modernise. Royal Mail is a buisness, and like everything else has to change and evolve to suit new circumstances. If RM doesn't modernise and improve their efficiency and service then no one there will have a job because the service won't exist. 

Taken from the RM website:



> The facts remain:
> • The mail market in the UK is declining by 2.5% per year
> • Royal Mail has lost 40% of bulk business mail to rival postal operators
> • Overall this year, rivals will handle one in five of all letters posted in the UK
> ...


Welcome to Royal Mail Group


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> thats the thing though we aint fighting for the pay rise we are strikeing for the 40,000 job cuts the 200 futher post offices to close and basicly the fact the managers treat the workers like crap.its about time we stood up to them an 36.000 people is a hell of a lot of people who are "needing to get a new job if they dont like theirs now" how can that be wrong?


the official union reason for the strike is pay demands...

from what I have read the workers are asking for an unreasonably high pay rise and they have been offered an unreasonably low one.

Mason


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

dont think i'll be returning to the thread.. i'll get myself banned..
lets just mildy put it, i'm not keen on postal people or firemen


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

Silvershark said:


> The whole idea is to modernise. Royal Mail is a buisness, and like everything else has to change and evolve to suit new circumstances. If RM doesn't modernise and improve their efficiency and service then no one there will have a job because the service won't exist.
> 
> Taken from the RM website:
> 
> ...


yeah did royal mail also put on there website that the guy at the top gets a 60k pay rise if the rest of the workers dont get paid?they have profet margen of 22 million a year!!!honestly they even stated the workers wanted 27% pay rise wich was bull as they want the inflation rate of 4%.what you have no idea on is why the hell we are strikeing

3 reasons

1 for a pay rise that meets inflation-so we dont get a pay cut

2 to stop 40.000 loosing there job if royal mail business plan gos ahead

3 and to put a stop to the 200 post office closures nation wide.

untill you are aware of the facts and actually work for them you have no idea

how the hell can ROYAL MAIL go bump thats like saying ROYAL emergency services will.THEY ARE OF DUTY TO THE QUEEN!!!


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i hope they get a payrise. but they could of timed there strikes a bit better


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

thats why they have put the strikes like this to casue max effect! will be week long soon if they dont start talking


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

whats gonna happen if it aint sorted by christmas? its busiest time of year aint it?


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

they will become privitised and looks like the manager wont get there xmas bonus of 4 k for once


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

ouch!!! well i hope it gets sorted for you all. sooner rather then later got lots of tarantulas im thinking of ordering :lol2:


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

YouTube - Announcement of Royal Mail Pay Ballot


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

i just want my harry potter dvds


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I held out as long as I could but I couldn't keep biting my lip forever so here goes. 

Someone mentioned That if we don't like the job get another... Well if we all had that kind of crap attitude then no one would deliver the mail now would they.

someone else quoted the Royal Mail website. Great you've just brought into a one sided story if you checked out the Unions website as well you will see it's not so clear cut.

In general I get more than a little annoyed when people either get their facts plain wrong or vent steam because their letters got delayed. So I'll put this down in easy to understand points

Royal Mail offered 2.5% pay rise - This is to my knowledge below the rise in inflation. wow we just got a pay cut. We got offered some phantom shares that in five years wont be worth a penny.

If you dig through the facts and some of the fudd you will also find that Royal Mail wants to make 40,000 job cuts. If this was your partner or family member you might have a different outlook on things. Royal Mail also wants to get rid of night shifts. and numerous other things. Those wanting more in depth info regarding more issues than just the few I've mentioned can visit the CWU website (Communication Workers Union)

So at the end of it all I'll stand on the picket and I'll take part in further industrial action. I'll do what it takes to secure better pay and working condition for myself and others. I don't know how much it will effect people on here sending things but you would think twice if you knew how small packets and letters get battered about a bit if you were considering sending animals of any kind.

Also if you send a letter with the other competitors if it's a letter either me or a college would normally have to deal with it at some point. Parcels are a different matter though.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I have to pass comment on this one!

First of all my company (livefoodsbypost) will not be posting any livefood parcels now until officially thursday the 11th, but if there is a huge backlog like last time we will wait until the following monday as there is no point posting insects on a thursday if they are not going to go anywhere.

These strikes cost me alot of £££ in lost orders, after all who is going to order something they need tommorrow if they are going to have to wait a fortnight.

I wrote to my MP about this to pass on to government, they basically said the Royal Mail are their own company and can do whatever they want!

If the Royal Mail lose any more staff then god help us! as out of all our parcels we send every week about 20 week in week out manage to go missing, so if they lay any more staff off and make any more cuts then I dread to think what will happen.

Royal Mail during the last strike were hell bent on maintaining the pretence that there wasnt a problem and it was business as usual, they were almost in denial that there was a flippin strike! The public were unaware of the situation and therefore were sending us rude, snorty, e-mails & telephone calls. we wasted god knows how many hours of time having to explain to people that there was a postal strike.

At least this time around it is being made more public and hopefully people will be a bit more sympathetic for businesses like ourselves who are stuck in the middle of all this.

As for all the postmen/women reading this, I hope your pig ignorant bosses with their heads in the sand actually take notice this time and get this sorted once and for all, and P.S please where do my missing 20 parcels a week actually go to?


----------



## meatgecko (Aug 25, 2007)

Your parcels go missing the same as socks do sorry about that :lol2:

Seriously though if that many parcels are going missing I'd look at how you are packaging your stuff up (not having a go) but brown envelopes are harder for Royal Mail's antique machines to read. I work for Royal Mail so whenever I send a letter or anything it's printed labels and sellotaped about twenty times all the way.

I once saw a parcel that someone had posted It was supposed to be a teddy bear. notice the use of "supposed" hehe.


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

pink said:


> I have to pass comment on this one!
> 
> First of all my company (livefoodsbypost) will not be posting any livefood parcels now until officially thursday the 11th, but if there is a huge backlog like last time we will wait until the following monday as there is no point posting insects on a thursday if they are not going to go anywhere.
> 
> ...


woo hooo someone with some sence for once.hehe no idea about the parcels.bit of luck in the managers dinner although granted that doesnt help you out your end.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

it's ok... none of our mail ever gets here anyway...


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

we send thousands of parcels each week, they are all well packed in carboard boxes etc, so statistically 20 out of 1000's isnt that bad, but trying to explain that to the end consumer is something different!. I imagine they just get ripped to shreds in some machine somewhere! 

The Royal mail lost my vote after the hundredth telephone call during the last strike which typically went like this...

"hello wheres my order"

us - "there is a postal strike I am afraid"

"No there isnt I have phoned the Royal Mail and they have said there isnt a problem"

That got a bit tedious day in day out all day long!


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

well.. most of the stuff people send to us via royal mail ends up 12 miles down the road at another house called glandwr.. so needless to say i avoid royal mail whenever possible... i mean surley it isnt THAT hard to ge tright? i mean even the post code and post town are diferent!!! only thing the same is house name..


----------



## Joey (Jul 29, 2007)

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> thats the thing though we aint fighting for the pay rise we are strikeing for the 40,000 job cuts the 200 futher post offices to close and basicly the fact the managers treat the workers like crap.its about time we stood up to them an 36.000 people is a hell of a lot of people who are "needing to get a new job if they dont like theirs now" how can that be wrong?


Ah you see I didn't know that, all I was aware of what I thought was a pay issue. I'm not very good with business management or anything like that, so I couldn't argue about companies decisions to cut jobs, etc, but it seems like in an age where so many people order things off the internet and get them delivered the post service is as necessary as ever, no matter what the rise of email etc is. I still send letters to my penfriend in Japan!


----------

